
Stephen Hawking Warns We Must Colonize Another Planet Soon. Why He's Wrong - LiweiZ
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ericmack/2017/05/03/stephen-hawking-mars-colony-moon-space-elon-musk/#7bb02daa6537
======
SpoilerAlert
Not that we _need_ to any time soon, but really, this would just be the most
fantastic thing imaginable.

Imagine -- a push to colonize space -- like a cowboy/cowgirl.

First the required ships and moonbases. Then out to other planets,
requirements ever pushing technology advances forward.

In a struggle to survive, especially in challenging environments like space,
we seem to do our best.

And all the tech of course benefits us all. Things that are so unique and
life-changing we can't really foresee it.

------
I_am_neo
Has anyone done the calculations on the plasticity verses rigidity of the
earths mantle when changed by exothermic verses endothermic physics?

